# Fracino Contempo - issue with the pressure.



## PabloC

Hi guys, if it's not the right section please let me know.

Long story short. I bought a brand new Fracino Contempo dual fuel (2 groups) machine and think I already have a problem :-(

I installed the machine by myself step by step with manuals and installation book. Machine is installed in a mobile unit (trailer) so NO MAINS water supply, it runs from water container with flo jet pump and external high pressure pump.

All works fine apart from one thing - when brewing, water pressure gauge is not stable, I mean the needle is jumping/flickering between 8 and 10 bars where the manual says it should be at 9bar.

When NOT brewing it shows between 8 and 9 stable.

Is is this normal for mobile units (when not running from mains water supply)?

I'll try to post a video to show what I mean and you could tell me if it's as it suppose to be or the external pump is faulty.

Thank You


----------



## PabloC

Forgot to add. When running with blank filter, pressure gauge needle jumps for 2-3 seconds and then stops and hold pressure at around 9.5 bar


----------



## funinacup

Whenever I have run off containers with or without a flojet pump, I don't see much, if any flickering of pressure.

Shurflo and others sell accumulator tanks which essentially contain a balloon which is filled by mains pressure and delivers pressure more evenly. Recommended when running without mains pressure for long periods of time (I.e mobile setups). I'm not saying that will necessarily solve your problem but something to consider.


----------



## PabloC

Hi and Thank You for your reply.

So you're basically saying that regardless what source of water pressure should be stable, not flickering, right?

I have sent some videos to Fracino service so will see what they say.


----------



## PabloC

Yesterday when I called Fracino to tell them about issue I have, I was told that pressure flickering in mobile systems is acceptable but they have to see it first how bad is that.

From all the videos on the web I've seen it looks like external pump is no good and I'll need a replacement.


----------



## coffeebean

Could be the combination of the 2 pumps I run mine with a shurflo pump from a tank with no pressure problems. What sort of pump is the high pressure one? Andy


----------



## PabloC

From what i remember that Fracino told me, it's a rotary pump (sorry I'm not familiar with that kind of equipment).

300W pump.


----------



## PabloC




----------



## PabloC

Andy are you on Whatsapp naybe?

I could send you a video so you could see what the problem is.

P


----------



## coffeebean

That looks like the pump supplied with the machine - try it with just that and no flojet


----------



## PabloC

Yes Andy, that's the pump supplied with the machine.

Should I just put the hose in the water container? With no FloJet pump, right?


----------



## PabloC

Ok will try that. Do you think it might help?

So what's the purpose of running/using both pumps if this could be done with one only ?


----------



## coffeebean

Everything I have seen about flojets say that running one as well as the high pressure pump ensures pressure stability BUT my setup only had the Fracino high pressure pump when I had it and I didn't have any problems with that until it froze up in a bad winter. I changed it for a Shurflo diaphragm pump (can't snap the impeller blades cos there aren't any!) and have had no problems since.


----------



## PabloC

Hi Andy. Sorry for such late reply.

I have spoken to Fracino again and tech guy said that it looks like there is something wrong with the bypass valve in my Fluid-o-Tech pump head. I was told that I can try to take it apart and clean it and I did. First shot was nearly perfect, I mean pretty stable 9 bar while brewing as well as second attempt. At this point I thought that it's sorted but NO, unfortunately :-(

it came back to its previous state, well, maybe slightly improvement to day before.

So it looks like Fracino tech guy was right and bypass valve needs changing. Already ordered a new fluid o tech head so will see how it goes.


----------



## Coffeelandy

Hi Mate,

You need the flojet, mine jumps about too but bear in mind it is the working pressure that counts not the resting pressure. What bar is it reading when you push the button to produce a shot?


----------

